# New Blue Silver Fox Doe! YAY!



## neener92

I finally got a Silver Fox rabbit!
Here she is, Rue Barb, better known as 'Rue'!


----------



## Southern by choice

She is pretty, but all bunnies are. Yes I call them bunnies because I don't eat them .  Love the color!
Is there something in her one ear?
When can I p/u that lil' bull?


----------



## neener92

I'm not sure if I'll be able to eat one either. We will have to see, well I could probably eat one I just don't like the actual killing part. 
That's from her tattoo.
Anytime!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Very beautiful!! I can see why you are so happy!
By Silver Fox, I am assuming you are refering to the color! What breed is she?


----------



## therealsilkiechick

love her, she is adorable!! congrats on your new cutie!!


----------



## Alice Acres

Wow, haven't seen a Silver Fox in a LONG time. That is the breed my next-younger sister raised when we were in 4-H. Nice rabbits


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'll be able to eat one either. We will have to see, well I could probably eat one I just don't like the actual killing part.
> That's from her tattoo.
> Anytime!


You're breeding though, and eating the kits? Cause if you eat her I'm gonna go balistic !!! lol.

Beautiful doe


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I kind of doubt Neener is planning on eating any of them.  And I know for sure she isn't eating this one. LOL  
She is so pretty. Hopefully you will have a buck to go with her in the next few weeks.


----------



## Roll farms

Pretty girl!  We have one just like her.  Can't get her to settle b/c our young buck can't figure out the 'job'....yet.


----------



## neener92

FWR, her color is blue and her breed is Silver Fox. The name silver fox does refer to the breeds color, it resembles an actual silver fox. Silver Fox rabbits come in two main colors black and blue, and I've seen some chocolate ones as well. Hope that makes sense, I'm still learning about them!

CBL, we will be breeding her....and maybe probably not eating some kits. I honestly don't think I'll be able to though!

Thanks guys! 20 I'm excited for her kits, and she isn't even bred yet! haha! Rolls hopefully your buck figures 'it' out!


----------



## WorthItFarms

Congrats! She's adorable. We LOVE our Silver Fox rabbits. Hoping to get some chocolate and lilac ones from the ARBA Convention


----------



## neener92

Ok, so she seems to be getting annoyed with my presents. She is in a 4ft x 4ft cage when I try picking her up she thumps and hops around the cage like I'm trying to kill her, I try moving slowly so I don't freak her out too much. When I first got her she was very calm, the woman picked her up out of her cage and held her to let me pet her (she seemed extremely calm with all the cars driving my and noises of everything) we put her in my cage and she let me pet her without moving or anything. Now she freaks! I've been feeding her carrots out of my hand and bread and other treats and she still hates me! This evening I tried picking her up but she started hopping around the cage again so I went and got a small stick so I could try 'petting' her with it and she freaked out on the stick like it was a monster! I'm not extremely used to rabbits and I definitely don't want to get bit. Anyone have advice beside using some thick gloves to handle her with. Kinda unnerving spending that much money on a 'handle-able' rabbit and she freaks when I try picking her up.


----------



## brentr

Without seeing it, your cage sounds too big, in my opinion.  4' x 4' may be luxury for your rabbit, but makes it too hard to catch for you.  If you have to chase your rabbit around the cage to catch it, you are likely upsetting it.    A smaller cage that allows you to more quickly get ahold of your rabbit might solve a few issues for you.  For a silver fox 30" x 30" would be plenty big.

Other than that, patience, consistency, and move slowly when your hand is in the cage.


----------



## neener92

I was thinking it was too large as well, I think we are going to make that one cage into two 4'x2' cages. I don't think I can make it any smaller than that, it's a pretty big hutch, the person I got it from had 19 rabbits in it at once. I've been trying to work with her, I put one of my gloves I use a lot on a stick and give her treats with it back in HER corner or in her box (that's when she gets offended). She's not so offended by the glove as she was the stick. Should I take her nest box out of the cage? I put it in there so she would have a place to get out of the cold, but does she really need it if the hutch has a roof and one side has metal to block the wind.


----------



## Barbara

Sounds like she is grumpy for breeding. My girls go ballistic when they are breeding or in heat. aAter they "take" things really go back to sweetness. Hang in there!


----------



## neener92

Hopefully that is all!  She stays in her box an awful lot, is that normal?

brentr: Here is a pic of Rue in her luxury sweet, the picture does make her look kinda small....but it is deff to large. We have decided to make it into two cages since I'll need another cage for another doe. When I get that done I'll have room for two does and a buck, and the cage on the end is where I put my silkie chickens.


----------



## neener92

WorthItFarms said:
			
		

> Congrats! She's adorable. We LOVE our Silver Fox rabbits. Hoping to get some chocolate and lilac ones from the ARBA Convention


I'm hopefully going to get a doe or buck that has chocolate gene....maybe even the lilac. The place I'm getting another buck and doe from has both chocolate and lilacs.


----------



## brentr

neener92 said:
			
		

> Hopefully that is all!  She stays in her box an awful lot, is that normal?
> 
> brentr: Here is a pic of Rue in her luxury sweet, the picture does make her look kinda small....but it is deff to large. We have decided to make it into two cages since I'll need another cage for another doe. When I get that done I'll have room for two does and a buck, and the cage on the end is where I put my silkie chickens.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3557_10-15-12_006.jpg


Nice pic...gorgeous rabbit!  I have a black SF buck; love him.  He's given me a couple just wonderful litters (crossed him onto a Cali doe, and an NZR/NZW doe).  Hoping to get a SF doe, but can't (won't) pay the prices I see on CL around here.  They're probably worth it, but not in my budget.

Your cage looks like it will be plenty big even subdivided.  Good setup.  May I offer one more additional piece of unsolicited advice?  Rig a hay feeder of some sort on the side of the cage vs. strewn on the floor.  That hay will trap urine and feces, and soon you'll have disgusting wet spots in the corners and other places.  Unless you're committed to cleaning & replacing every day or two (and that's a lot of hay to waste IMO) the rabbit will be better off with a bare wire floor.  It can rest in or on top of the nest box to get off the wire.


----------



## neener92

brentr said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that is all!  She stays in her box an awful lot, is that normal?
> 
> brentr: Here is a pic of Rue in her luxury sweet, the picture does make her look kinda small....but it is deff to large. We have decided to make it into two cages since I'll need another cage for another doe. When I get that done I'll have room for two does and a buck, and the cage on the end is where I put my silkie chickens.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3557_10-15-12_006.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic...gorgeous rabbit!  I have a black SF buck; love him.  He's given me a couple just wonderful litters (crossed him onto a Cali doe, and an NZR/NZW doe).  Hoping to get a SF doe, but can't (won't) pay the prices I see on CL around here.  They're probably worth it, but not in my budget.
> 
> Your cage looks like it will be plenty big even subdivided.  Good setup.  May I offer one more additional piece of unsolicited advice?  Rig a hay feeder of some sort on the side of the cage vs. strewn on the floor.  That hay will trap urine and feces, and soon you'll have disgusting wet spots in the corners and other places.  Unless you're committed to cleaning & replacing every day or two (and that's a lot of hay to waste IMO) the rabbit will be better off with a bare wire floor.  It can rest in or on top of the nest box to get off the wire.
Click to expand...

I love her even though she still hates me. I'm still working on her though! I WILL MAKE HER LIKE ME! 

I have a hay/pellet feeder. I took that hay out after she got used to it, so there is no longer any hay on the bottom of the cage! Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## neener92

Here's some more pictures of Rue. I just think she is such a gorgeous animal! I freakin' LOVE Silver Fox Rabbits!


----------



## CocoNUT

She's beautiful! Love the cage too. 

Just keep feeding her...and sooner or later she'll get used to your routine! Several of my "not so friendly" does will come to the front of their cages for 'awknowledgement' when I feed them...and they used to HATE me! She's just getting used to her new environment...once she starts associating you with food....she'll come around.


----------



## neener92

Rue has been put in a smaller cage til she gets more used to being handled, she is doing better in the smaller cage.

I have two mew Silver foxes a doe and buck, they are both black and carry the chocolate gene, I think one of them or both carries the blue gene as well.

Here are pics of the new bunnies, they are both very sweet especially the buck!
The buck, 'Hayes'





The doe, 'Penelope'


----------



## Prairiechick

I think someone else mentioned, she may be just crabby because she is ready for breeding.  Actually, in the fall, ALL of my does get crabby (to put it politely).  Once sweet and lovey does will bite and growl and act all sorts of ill-mannered in the fall.  It befuddled me at first, but I was assured it is normal.  I have one doe who always thumps at me if I touch her.  That is okay, she is entitled to not wanting to be woman-handled.  I just don't pull her out for people to pet.


----------



## neener92

Here are some pictures of the remodeling I've done with my rabbit hutch. Technically it's now a 4 hole hutch, but I have my silkie chickens in the biggest cage. I think the cages measure 2ft wide by 4ft deep. The largest cage is 3ft wide by 4ft deep.
 Before....





 After.....









I've been trying to figure out what I am going to us for the rabbits to stay warm in when it's cold out. I was helping my dad do a few thing in his shed yesterday and found these boxes. I'm kinda a little crazy about things matching so I was lucky enough to find 3 grey ones.
 Here's Thumper sitting on top of one of the boxes....


----------



## neener92

More pictures of bunnies. I love these guys! Rue is still a snot but she is doing better!

Hayes





Penelope


----------



## Ninny

I just got two silver foxes.  We love them!  Where did you get yours from?


----------



## neener92

They are pretty awesome rabbits! I got mine from a breeder in PA Silver Valley Farm. The blue doe 'Rue' came from a breeder in VA Quail Springs.

I bred Rue to Thumper a few weeks ago and butchered Thumper two weeks ago. That is the first rabbit I have ever butchered....well, I didn't do it my boyfriend did....I couldn't. I am a huge animal lover and my family couldn't believe I let one of my rabbits get butchered. I've decided if I am going to eat meat I want to know how the animal was treated. Anyway, Rue had her kits yesterday. I will hopefully be keeping a doe from this litter. This is the first litter of bunnies on the farm! So exciting!


----------

